# 3d tv



## gando (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi All
I have a Panasonic 3d tv and 3d blu ray player and would like to know if its possible to download 3d movies and watch them with the crystal shutter glasses
If its possible whats the best software to use to burn the movies to blu ray?

thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Most movies are copywrite protected so helping with downloads is not allowed on TSF. Legitimate sources will have the necessary software to allow you to watch the movies. Thread closed.


----------

